# Mad at Carnival Cruise Lines



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

I booked a 7-day Caribbean cruise aboard the Carnival Valor cruise ship out of Miami, Fla. last week. I chose this ship, in large part, because it advertised on Carnival's web site a comfortable, fancy cigar bar that featured nightly live jazz.

But my first night on the ship, as I was about to clip a Fuente 8-5-8 Flor Fina, I was told by the bartender that Winston's Cigar Lounge would no longer allow cigar smoking. I complained to our cruise director and learned that (starting last week), the Carnival corporate office had decided to test a new no-cigar policy on the Valor. If customer complaints aren't too high, they plan to enforce the new policy on their entire fleet.

Cigar smoking is still allowed on open decks (starboard side only), but not in any bar or lounge or casino... not even the Winston Cigar Bar.

I thought this was extremely disappointing, not to mention a tad dishonest. If I had known about the new policy, I probably would have sailed with another cruise line.... Smoking cigars on the open deck proved to be a not-so-good alternative. 1) It was windy, and 2) it was difficult to enjoy conversation with friends, since the open deck movie theater was playing every night. (I don't fancy having to watch _Bee Movie _with my cigar and cognac.)

Other than this one issue, the rest of the cruise was great fun.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow that would have made me very mad especially cause cruises arent cheap....


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

What a bunch of fuks! God forbid someone smokes a cigar in the cigar lounge...


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

Vote with your feet. Spend your vacation money where they allow smoking. Complain loud and hard to managment.:2


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

Ask for at least a partial refund. They misrepresented their policies and they know it.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

DMK said:


> Vote with your feet. Spend your vacation money where they allow smoking. Complain loud and hard to managment.:2


My friend and I (and our wives) were all upset about it. We complained and were comped a bottle of champagne. The cruise director (also a cigar smoker) said it was a bad idea that was costing the ship money but it was a corporate mandate that he had no control over.

I'll definitely write a letter to Carnival and the travel agency through which I purchased the tickets. But I doubt it'll do any good. The winds of change are blowing against us cigar smokers...


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

DMK said:


> Vote with your feet. Spend your vacation money where they allow smoking. Complain loud and hard to managment.:2


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow that sucks man. How ironic (and idiotic) that the "Winston *Cigar* Bar" is cigar-free. Isn't it pretty obvious that if you're walking into a cigar bar that cigar smoke will be present.

I guess the Nazi's want everything. Oh wait... that is how it went down. :c


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

craigchilds said:


> I'll definitely write a letter to Carnival and the travel agency through which I purchased the tickets. But I doubt it'll do any good. The winds of change are blowing against us cigar smokers...


Definitely take the time to write letters to Carnival, especially if they are testing a new policy. Make sure that you tell them that the cigar lounge was part of you selecting that cruise and you would have selected a different cruise line if you had known about their cigar smoking policy. Make sure that both you and your friend write letters.

I has in the cruise business for alot of years and they do listen to customer feedback when they are testing new policies.

Hope the rest of your cruise was nice!


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm sure the "cigar" lounge's obvious namesake Sir Winston Churchill would have a thing or two to say about that. What exactly is one supposed to do in a cigar lounge that forbids cigars?


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Dude, I so feel your pain. I booked a Celebrity cruise a while back, in part because of an onboard cigar bar. Same thing, they went smokeless, and I had to smoke in the back corner of the ship.....nothing on the web site (web site said it was a cigar bar), or anything, I was tear-ass, BIG TIME......


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

craigchilds said:


> I'll definitely write a letter to Carnival and the travel agency through which I purchased the tickets. But I doubt it'll do any good. The winds of change are blowing against us cigar smokers...


A cigar bar were you can't smoke cigars? Clever.
Sue 'em for bait and switching you.

In your letter don't forget to tell them that there are thousands of wealthy cigar smokers with lots of discretionary income that have now gotten the word--no Carnival now or ever.


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

It's getting harder & harder to enjoy the pleasure of tobacco in public anymore.We have to enjoy it were we can now before it's outlawed,for only then outlaws will be able to enjoy the pleasures of smoking.:gn


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

I also had a problem with a Carnival Cruise out of Puerto Rico. You could smoke in the one cigar bar, which you were basically alone in, but you couldn't smoke outside on the main deck with all the cigarette smokers! Explain that to me!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

You don't want to trade smoke with a bunch of carpet dropping smokers anyway.

One of my first questions when booking a cruise (the next will be my first) is if the cruise line has a smoke-free policy. No stogie, no booking.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Like others have mentioned write the cruise line. Since it is a test and complaints are what will be needed to stop it, you need to hopefully add your letter to the complaint list. Unfortunately, all they will probably comp you with is a discount on your next cruise if taken in the next year. My wife and I had some serious issues on our last cruise with Carnival and this is what they offered us, to which my response was " So,our vacation was ruined because of your cruise line but you want me to risk ruining more time off from work and everyday life on another cruise with you? No thank you, you can keep your discount." 
At the very least they should have notified you of the change with a mass e-mail or snail mailer, but than again they probably failed to do so since they know they would have lost a good number of reservations. They probably figured once they got you out to sea what can you do about it other than complain? This is why I am a firm believer that it is hard to find good customer service nowadays.


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, damn all that. I've been on one cruise, it was Royal Carribean. I didn't smoke back then but remember people sitting in the casino, bars, and on deck with cigars. I'll be checking before I go on my next one though.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

You should state in the letter that you cannot enjoy a good cigar on an open deck like that. No cigar smoker would willingly choose that environment and we all bring our good sticks when we go on vacation. I don't smoke everyday and sometimes I can go weeks in between but you can count on it when I go on vacation one of the things on the list is where can I enjoy my cigars?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

Just skip the cruises all together. Go to a nice resort on an island like Jamaica or the Dominican Republic for a week and smoke till you turn green. :2


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

craigchilds said:


> (I don't fancy having to watch _Bee Movie _with my cigar and cognac.)


 :r:r:r That cracked me up.
Sorry about your luck with the "cigar bar". Glad you had a good time anyway.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Write about it on your blog and submit it to the Consumerist... :ss


----------



## CLEANinVEGAS (Jul 21, 2008)

I just got back from a cruise to Alaska aboard Royal Carribeans Rhapsody of the Seas ship and they had a regular bar that allowed smoking from 9 pm til 1 am. Other than that you had to smoke outside on one of the decks of the ship. I actually met a member of CS in that bar and he's the one that hooked me up with this site !!!


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

this really bothers me. I feel like an outlaw when i smoke anywhere. I smoke both pipe and cigars and everywhere i go i get dirty looks for lighting up. What has happend to the world


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't really think so much of what has happened to the world as what has happened to America. This country has just been overrun with liberals starting and supporting things that were unheard of 20 years ago. It's sad what this country has started to become. Crime is rampant, we're overrun with illegal immigrants, smoking and guns are on their way to becoming illegal, etc.


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

we need to get the supreme court to deem smoking bans unconstitutional


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree, but don't see it happening. Not with people like Nancy Pelosi and other shady anti "freedom" politicians lurking in the shadows


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

WOW! I was just about to book a cruise with them as my graduation present to my self but I guess I will look into other cruise lines. Anybody have any good suggestions?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

TEAK said:


> WOW! I was just about to book a cruise with them as my graduation present to my self but I guess I will look into other cruise lines. Anybody have any good suggestions?


 Go to an all inclusive resort in Jamaica or the Dominican Republic, much better than being aboard a big boat. :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I would have been ballistic. :2


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I would have been ballistic. :2


:tpd: And I would have followed up with the main office when I got back.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd: And I would have followed up with the main office when I got back.


I would have made a call from the boat, on Carnival's dime.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I would have made a call from the boat, on Carnival's dime.


:tu Even better. Everytime I wanted to have a cigar. Bastids! A cigar bar you can't smoke in. Classic.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> :tu Even better. Everytime I wanted to have a cigar. Bastids!


Yup...pretty freaking ridiculous!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

oldforge said:


> A cigar bar were you can't smoke cigars? Clever.
> Sue 'em for bait and switching you.
> 
> In your letter don't forget to tell them that there are thousands of wealthy cigar smokers with lots of discretionary income that have now gotten the word--no Carnival now or ever.


"bait and switching".....sometime take some time and read the fine print in some of the cruiselines passenger contracts. They have a whole bunch of leeway in what they promise and what they really have to deliver.

This past June Holland American had a survey form concerning smoking for passengers to fill out before the end of the cruise. Reading between the lines it looked to me as just one more way to shut down smoking period. Some of the new cruiselines that have hit the waves have cut out any smoking onboard. It really sucks when you book something 6 months to a year out and arrive to find your out of luck. I guess in our case we will stick to Princess Cruises, not our favorite but at least some of the ships still have nice cigar lounges.....for now. No doubt we will someday embark to find they have been replaced our beloved cigar lounge with another fancy boutique selling T-shirts.


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm going on a cruise for my honeymoon in 3 weeks with princess cruise line, they advertise a cigar bar on our ship, just hope its still a smoking zone by the time i get on board!


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

It would take more than CS to get the cruise to return cigar smoking in a lounge once it is gone. For every complaint, there is going to be a thank you from a nonsmoker who can now visit the rest of the cruise without "gagging" on the smoke.

My recommendation is to buy a ridiculously large yacht.


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> This past June Holland American had a survey form concerning smoking for passengers to fill out before the end of the cruise. Reading between the lines it looked to me as just one more way to shut down smoking period.


Yeah...lots of discussion about that form on the Holland section of Cruise Critic.

I am cruising on HA for my 20th anniversary this Dec and plan on enjoying several good sticks out on the verandah of our suite. Fortunately, HA has not gone as full blown non-smoking as its sister line Carnival [HA is owned by Carnival]. They don't have the cigar bars anymore, which is a shame, but at least for now they allow you to enjoy them on your own verandahs.


----------



## IndyRob (Jul 10, 2008)

Namerifrats said:


> I agree, but don't see it happening. Not with people like Nancy Pelosi and other shady anti "freedom" politicians lurking in the shadows


Not sure if you've been paying attention for the last 8 years, but it isn't just Nancy Pelosi and her liberal army that has been stealing our freedom... You can lump a huge amount of Washington into that box... She isn't alone, and it isn't just liberals.

and yes... I realize I just took the bait. So..... back on topic.

I would definitely write the letter, but I would also call and speak to someone on a personal level. While I can fully appreciate the cruise line's "authority" to put smoking bans in place whenever and wherever they like... It is just asinine to call something a "Cigar Lounge" and not allow cigar smoking. That's like opening a whore house and stocking it with nuns. I mean seriously!


----------



## jonharky3 (Apr 28, 2008)

I've always gone on Disney cruises and they even had a cigar bar. It's been awhile since I've been on it so I don't know if they still do


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

SR Mike said:


> My recommendation is to buy a ridiculously large yacht.


You are _not_ recommending a CS "group buy", right?

:chk


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Cigarin-Martin said:


> I'm going on a cruise for my honeymoon in 3 weeks with princess cruise line, they advertise a cigar bar on our ship, just hope its still a smoking zone by the time i get on board!


Which ship?


----------



## Figo (May 21, 2008)

We sailed to Bermuda this past April on Royal Carrib. Explorer of the Seas and thankfully their cigar lounge remained open  

They had a server who would take your order and return with your drink. All in all, pretty nice and the exhaust system worked a lot better then at my local B & M!


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

we have been on a number of cruises with all lines .Over the last few years they keep changing thier rules on cigars. We are booked on Carnival Glory in november. I enjoy the cigar bars. but my balcony might have to do. Pat:ss


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

mugwump said:


> What exactly is one supposed to do in a cigar lounge that forbids cigars?


The biggest irony is that Winston's was dead every night of the week. I went in there one night (my wife wanted to listen to jazz) and we were the only people in the whole lounge, which is by far the biggest room on the ship, apart from the dining rooms and entertainment halls.

The band was understandably pissed off. They said the room has been full to capacity all summer, until last week when the new rule took effect. The problem was that cigar smokers quit going there because of the new rule, and non-cigar smokers stilll didn't go there because they assumed from the name it would be full of cigar smoke.:r


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

That's some really sucky news. We do a lot of cruising, considering we are 45min 1.5 hrs from 2 ports in the state. Royal Carb has been hit/miss with their cigar smoking. It first started off with a cigar bar that was very nice. Then on the last few ships RC took up poker playing in the cigar bars. Which is fine, but when you got to relax and have a drink with a cigar and it's packed with pretend WSOP players who complain about the cigar smoke it was really a pain. 

We take a cruise out of Tampa to Mexico on a Carnival boat a few times a year. Carnival always impressed me with a Lounge that was open to cigar smoking at all times. Hearing they have cut it off on some ships now is sad.


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

papajohn67 said:


> Which ship?


 Its the carribean princess.:tu


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your experience. Big business (i.e. cruise lines) can more or less trample on our rights - even more so when they've got us in international waters, where U.S. law and smoking bans don't even apply. From my understanding, you should be able to get a refund of the difference between the value of the cruise you expected to get and the cruise you actually got, without cigar lounge.

FWIW, Billionaire Micky Arison, Chairman/CEO of Carnival Corporation (and part owner of the Miami Heat) gave to both Fred Thompson AND Hillary Clinton in the last year, and since 1986 has given
*$201,250 *Republican*$135,950 *Democrat
according to
http://www.newsmeat.com/billionaire_political_donations/Micky_Arison.php

Moral of this story: Carnival Cruises is out to make money, and if can make more money by banning cigar smoking then that is what it is going to do. Is this a guy you want to give money to??


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel your pain. I took a cruise to Alaska on a Royal Caribean ship and they did not allow cigars anywhere except on the open decks (Starbord side) and in a cigar bar that was open from 9:00pm to 1:00am. I was in the Casino and I asked if it was okay to smoke, and they said yes, but when I started to uncelo my cigar they said, "you can't smoke cigars, only cigarettes." God forbid I smoke a tobacco product without 300 deadly chemicals added. I enjoyed my smokes outside, but it was really annoying that cigar smokers are baned when cigarette smokers are free to puff away on their equally if not more deadly smoke.


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

Does anyone know if Carnival has banned cigar smoking in the cigar lounge on ALL the ships? I am supposed to be going on a Carribean cruise at the end of September on the Liberty ship. 

The only thing I told the wife when she planned the cruise was that it HAD to have a cigar lounge. Other than that I did not care when or where we went. I'm really going to be pissed if I get there and find out I have to smoke outside!


----------



## tadams17 (Nov 23, 2005)

I went in February on Carnival Triumph, me and the father in law went to the Cigar Bar everynight, always had a Jazz band or something performing every night and there were always tons of people also they jack the prices of there smokes up "glad I took mine" but I drink Scotch or Whiskey when I smoke and we all know that 's not cheap....They are missing the boat on this one...:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Well after our last cruise with Holland America I let them know that it was my last cruise with them.....I'm sure that shook them to their very foundation. :r We had done a number of cruises with HAL since 92 but have to face the fact we are out numbered on this one. Really pisses me off that smokers can not have at least one place on a ship that is located inside where they can smoke should they wish too. This is not about non smokers being subjected to smokers but instead non smokers with a agenda to stomp out smoking completely...everywhere!! Wait for more fun after this Novembers election.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

moosebrew said:


> Does anyone know if Carnival has banned cigar smoking in the cigar lounge on ALL the ships? I am supposed to be going on a Carribean cruise at the end of September on the Liberty ship.
> 
> The only thing I told the wife when she planned the cruise was that it HAD to have a cigar lounge. Other than that I did not care when or where we went. I'm really going to be pissed if I get there and find out I have to smoke outside!


I'm not sure. The employee at the Guest Services' desk told me the new rule was for all ships in Carnival's fleet. But the cruise director told my friend the rule was only for "one or two ships" so the corporate office could guage customer response.

If I were you, I'd call Carnival TODAY and start complaining.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

tadams17 said:


> I went in February on Carnival Triumph, me and the father in law went to the Cigar Bar everynight, always had a Jazz band or something performing every night and there were always tons of people also they jack the prices of there smokes up "glad I took mine" but I drink Scotch or Whiskey when I smoke and we all know that 's not cheap....They are missing the boat on this one...:tu


You make me jealous. This is exactly how I had planned to spend my evenings.


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Mr. Ed said:


> Go to an all inclusive resort in Jamaica or the Dominican Republic, much better than being aboard a big boat. :ss


:tpd: all inclusive is the way to go. I went to Jamaica and loved every minute of it! You could enjoy a cigar in the pool, at any outdoor bar, in your room, on the beach basically anywhere but inside the restaurants... nobody cared. However the resort I went to did not allow children, something else id highly recommend


----------



## sjnovakovich (Apr 29, 2008)

I wonder what would have happened if you lit up in the bar anyway, despite the restrictions.


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

sjnovakovich said:


> I wonder what would have happened if you lit up in the bar anyway, despite the restrictions.


 A BIG SPLASH!!:r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I have been on 2 cruises and the annoying thing about the cigar lounge is that all the cigarette smokers use it. I had 20 cig smokers to 1 cigar smoker and the ventilation was good on the gem but not so good on the freedom.

as said earlier write the line and vocie your wants and needs:tu


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

I have no problem with a business of whatever type being smoke-free. Business owners should have the right to determine this for themselves (but of course they don't in many places). The problem is the bait and switch they pulled here. They can call it a test or policy experiment or whatever, but it is still dishonest. Cigar smoking in this appropriately named lounge was allowed when you booked it, it was not when you got there. Is there anything more ludicrous than a cigar bar not allowing cigar smoking? Probably, but this ranks right up there.

I now know not to give Carnival my patronage. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dooge (Oct 7, 2007)

man, that seriously is a pain in the arse. I agree with others who have posted in here and write a letter to their head office. And put some cigar ash in the envelope too.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

TideRoll said:


> II now know not to give Carnival my patronage. Thanks for the heads up.


You are welcome.

My traveling buddy and I sent a letter to Carnival this morning, explaining our grievance and asking for a refund of our ticket prices. I also mentioned I am an active member of this forum, and will not hesitate to let other cigar smokers know that Carnival is not "stogie friendly" anymore.

We recieved a response saying that our complaint will be investigated and a response will be mailed to us via US Postal Service (I smell form letter).


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

f'ing smonazis, I say write that letter and let them know that cigars are usually smoked IN A CIGAR BAR.


----------



## tadams17 (Nov 23, 2005)

I agree, we have been on 5 cruises with carnival...guess we'll look for another line to go on...

By the way do you still have the address you sent the letter to? I would like to send one myself..


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

craigchilds said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> My traveling buddy and I sent a letter to Carnival this morning, explaining our grievance and asking for a refund of our ticket prices. I also mentioned I am an active member of this forum, and will not hesitate to let other cigar smokers know that Carnival is not "stogie friendly" anymore.
> 
> We recieved a response saying that our complaint will be investigated and a response will be mailed to us via US Postal Service (I smell form letter).


I smell it too. Been there and done that. Still waiting for my response from 3 years ago when the toilets on the Ryndam rarely worked and the cabin next door to us flooded out in the middle of the night & flowed under our cabin wall and soaked our carpets. Last night of the cruise, cabin steward finally came up and spread sheets out on the floor.

Gave them a 2nd chance and ended up in Alaska last June trying to smoke out on the ass end of the Lido deck, caught a hell of a cold.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

oldforge said:


> You are _not_ recommending a CS "group buy", right?
> 
> :chk


No, CS is too larger for a yacht.

A large CS Herfline Cruise...


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Man that sucks the wife and I were looking into taking a cruise for 10 wedding annavsarey this coming march. I guess I'll have to find something else to do with the money!


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

tadams17 said:


> I agree, we have been on 5 cruises with carnival...guess we'll look for another line to go on...
> 
> By the way do you still have the address you sent the letter to? I would like to send one myself..


We emailed the letter to Guest Relations, [email protected]

I've attached the letter below.

Here was their initial response:

_Thank you for contacting Carnival Cruise Lines. We have received your e-mail and appreciate the opportunity to be of assistance.

Upon further review, your e-mail requires additional research by one of our Guest Relations representatives. Once there is a resolution to your inquiry, a written response will be sent via U.S. mail. Please allow 7-10 business days from the date of this e-mail for the response to arrive. Should you require immediate assistance, please feel free to contact one of our Special Advisors at 1-800-929-6400 weekdays from 8:30 am - 5:30 pm or Saturday between the hours of 9 am - 5:30 pm.

For your records your file numbers are:

Mr. Shaun Brannen 002571389D
Mr. Craig Childs Jr. 002571391B 
We will make every attempt to expedite your response and provide a satisfactory resolution. 
Cordially,

Internet Specialist 
Carnival Cruise Lines 
Website: www.carnival.com _

We'll see what the outcome is. I think every member of Club Stogie who is/was considering a cruise vacation should write Carnival to let them know what a colossally stupid business decision this is. :ss


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

A little off subject, but, my brother used to work in the ship yards and has repaired cruise ships for many cruise lines.

He says he will never, ever take, a cruise on a Carnival Cruise lines ship. He says everything looks great where the passengers can go, but when you go where the passengers can't go, you are amazed that the Coast Guard doesn't shut them down

Many times they are lucky to make it to the next port of call.

Take care
Ken


----------



## tadams17 (Nov 23, 2005)

I was just straight to the point...Here is what I sent to them...


I was just informed on my Cigar forum that the Cigar bar is no longer for smoking? I took a trip on the Triumph in February and was in the bar every night with my Father-In-Law, Smoking a cigar is one of the things we love to do together...We was planning on going on a cruise in March of 09 and would like to know is this something that CCL is doing across the board or is it just certain ships? The answer to this should help me make my decision on which ship to take, or what cruise line to take. 

I'm not sure the reasoning for this, but there is a big discussion on the messages boards about this..a quick response would be greatly appreciated, so several people not including myself that enjoys great cigars and great vacations on a cruise ship could be well informed before booking there next vacation..


Thanks in advance..


----------



## tadams17 (Nov 23, 2005)

SR Mike said:


> No, CS is too larger for a yacht.
> 
> A large CS Herfline Cruise...


Wouldnt that be a sweet thing to do..Instead of a Bud Light cruise, make it a Club Stogie Cruise..Just think of all the smoke coming from that thing, the coast guard would probly think we was on fire...


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

tadams17 said:


> I was just straight to the point...Here is what I sent to them...
> 
> I was just informed on my Cigar forum that the Cigar bar is no longer for smoking? I took a trip on the Triumph in February and was in the bar every night with my Father-In-Law, Smoking a cigar is one of the things we love to do together...We was planning on going on a cruise in March of 09 and would like to know is this something that CCL is doing across the board or is it just certain ships? The answer to this should help me make my decision on which ship to take, or what cruise line to take.
> 
> ...


Excellent. Please let us know their response when/if you get one.


----------



## tadams17 (Nov 23, 2005)

craigchilds said:


> Excellent. Please let us know their response when/if you get one.


Well here's the response, Like it or not...Guess I'll have to look at other possibilities for Cruising..

Thank you for your inquiry. We have received your e-mail message and appreciate the opportunity to be of assistance.

Regarding your inquiry, the Cigar Bar's aboard all our ship's are now non-smoking. We apologize for any disappointment or inconveniences this may cause.

Thank you for making Carnival Cruise Lines a part of your vacation plans.

Cordially,

Internet Specialist

Carnival Cruise Lines


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

tadams17 said:


> Regarding your inquiry, the *Cigar* Bar's aboard all our ship's are now non-smoking.


 What's next no swimming in the *SWIMMING* pools?:hn


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

Gophernut said:


> What's next no swimming in the *SWIMMING* pools?:hn


No peeing in the toilets!:r


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

WOW....I'm glad they took the time to write you back such a detailed response. After all you just got done spending thousands with them, and this is what you get....unfukinreal! makes me !!!! Sorry bro...go all inclusive next time. Its soooo worth it.



tadams17 said:


> Well here's the response, Like it or not...Guess I'll have to look at other possibilities for Cruising..
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry. We have received your e-mail message and appreciate the opportunity to be of assistance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Gophernut said:


> What's next no swimming in the *SWIMMING* pools?:hn


Haha, yeah.

"Unfortunately, there will be no more swimming in the swimming pools on any Carnival Cruise Line ship due to complaints from other passengers who do not enjoy being splashed by the swimming patrons. Swimming pools will be used for sun bathing only and will be dyed bright colors for aesthetic appeal.

We apologize for any disappointment or inconveniences this may cause.

Thank you for making Carnival Cruise Lines a part of your vacation plans."


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

wow...what a joke...I wont be using them for my honeymoon


----------



## Uncle Brian (Aug 12, 2008)

I took a cruise on Carnival in 2000 and will never do it again. They made my official "Enemy List" that year.


----------



## GTCanuk (Apr 20, 2008)

Acording to their website as of Today they still have bars to have a cigar

http://carnival.com/cms/fun/obx/nightlife/barClubs.aspx :gn:BS

Does anybody know any good lawyers to sue for false advertising


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

The wife and I take a cruise pretty much every year or so.

Carnival is one of the lines we've never tried.

After reading this, we never will.


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

GTCanuk said:


> Acording to their website as of Today they still have bars to have a cigar
> 
> http://carnival.com/cms/fun/obx/nightlife/barClubs.aspx :gn:BS
> 
> Does anybody know any good lawyers to sue for false advertising


It just says you can "lounge in the cigar bar", but not that they have bars to have a cigar. Yea ... crappy, but I suspect not technically false advertisement.


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

To be effective, the more people to complain the better our chances of stopping this sort of thing from happening. I plan on writing a letter of complaint to Carnival after hearing this story.


----------



## tadams17 (Nov 23, 2005)

I think I will send the link to this little conversation to them and see if I get a response...


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

I still haven't gotten a response to the letter I sent last week.


----------



## Dukeuni (Apr 26, 2007)

I am still shocked that they can call it a "Winston's Cigar Lounge" and not allow smoking cigars in the lounge. Heck, it sounds like just recently it was open for cigar smoking. I agree with the other posts that Carnival has the "right" to start "no smoking", but they needed to inform ALL CURRENT RESERVATION HOLDERS, and also to make it more clear on the website. I would also recommend changing the name of the lounge since it is completely misleading. Because of those reasons, I think Carnival Cruise Lines is WRONG, MISLEADING, and honestly ruining the cruise for many of its guests.

While Carnival Cruise Lines has the "right" to start a no smoking ban, I also have the "right" to never cruise with them. Without this post, I would never have known about Carnival Cruise Lines position on smoking cigars, and most likely would have booked a cruise with them. With this information, I will NEVER cruise with Carnival Cruise Lines.

*Off Topic*- What cruise lines allow cigar smoking lounges? I would like to keep a list so I can make sure to search those companies for cruises in the future.


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

tadams17 said:


> I think I will send the link to this little conversation to them and see if I get a response...


If that dosen't work maybe we should send their corporate headquarters a "Cremosa bomb" and nominate them for "Dog Rocket Corporation Of The Year".

:chk


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Did you pay with a credit card? I would fight the charge as they did not deliver what you paid for.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I was on Norwegian in April and they had a nice lounge for smoking at all times. Also every evening for a few hours one of the large forward bars with an expansive view was open for "cigar get together." They also had a jazz band during that time. 

I cruised on Royal Caribbean back in November and they also had a cigar bar where you could smoke.

One of the two lines; I can't remember which, also allowed cigar smoking in the casino whenever it was open.

On both lines I would definitely recommend to bring your own smokes, but the workers and patrons of the lounges and bars were very friendly.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Did you pay with a credit card? I would fight the charge as they did not deliver what you paid for.


I paid for the trip two months in advance.

I mean, in all honesty, I couldn't win that particular battle by disputing the charge through the credit card company. I paid for a cruise, I got a cruise. If I was disappointed in the cruise, I can take it up with the cruise line, or sue, but the credit card company is not going to uphold my end of that dispute. It would be akin to refusing to pay for airline tickets because the plane was late taking off, or they announced no peanuts on the flight.

Carnival did pull a sort of bait-and-switch; they advertised benefits not available.  But I highly doubt that would be enough grounds to sue (Are there any lawyers on the board?) But even if there was grounds to sue, I probably would have needed to actually exit the boat at the first port. I mean, if you stay on the cruise for a week, eat the food, go to the shows, use housekeeping services, etc. it's going to be hard to make a legal argument that you should get all your money back.

In the end, the only thing to do is complain to the cruise line (which I've done, both on the boat and off), take your business elsewhere, and convince your friends to steer their business elsewhere as well. If enough people stop buying tickets, the company will change their policy.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

craigchilds said:


> I paid for the trip two months in advance.
> 
> I mean, in all honesty, I couldn't win that particular battle by disputing the charge through the credit card company. I paid for a cruise, I got a cruise.
> 
> Carnival did pull a sort of bait-and-switch; they advertised benefits not available.


I brought my car to mechanic, he said he fixed it. The problem was something else and was not fixed. I did not have to pay it on my credit card. He "fixed it", but it was not fixing what I brought the car in for. The same is with your cruise. It's not as easy as just getting off at the next port. Of course you have to eat their food; this isn't a hunger strike.

It does not cost you to dispute the credit card charge. As you say, they did pull a bait-and-switch. Your issue will get more attention from Carnival, and even if it's credit for another cruise, that is more than you are getting now. Worst that can happen, is the credit card company declines to reverse the charge.

At what point do you it consider fraud? If your cruise was Bermuda and all you did was circle around the Florida, is that fraud? You were promised something that is a base element for deciding to cruise with Carnival. Not being able to smoke inside is not a trivial matter.


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

Dukeuni said:


> I am still shocked that they can call it a "Winston's Cigar Lounge" and not allow smoking cigars in the lounge. Heck, it sounds like just recently it was open for cigar smoking. I agree with the other posts that Carnival has the "right" to start "no smoking", but they needed to inform ALL CURRENT RESERVATION HOLDERS, and also to make it more clear on the website. I would also recommend changing the name of the lounge since it is completely misleading. Because of those reasons, I think Carnival Cruise Lines is WRONG, MISLEADING, and honestly ruining the cruise for many of its guests.
> 
> While Carnival Cruise Lines has the "right" to start a no smoking ban, I also have the "right" to never cruise with them. Without this post, I would never have known about Carnival Cruise Lines position on smoking cigars, and most likely would have booked a cruise with them. With this information, I will NEVER cruise with Carnival Cruise Lines.
> 
> *Off Topic*- What cruise lines allow cigar smoking lounges? I would like to keep a list so I can make sure to search those companies for cruises in the future.


 Princess cruises have a cigar lounge which omg wait for it, YOU CAN SMOKE CIGARS IN!! (well i bloody hope so im cruising with em next week! I'll let you know!)


----------



## Under A Mountain (May 24, 2007)

Wow that was one nutty story.

Thanks to whomever mentioned to go for an all inclusive in Jamaica or the Dominican, that is what the GF and I are looking into now.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> As you say, they did pull a bait-and-switch. Your issue will get more attention from Carnival, and even if it's credit for another cruise, that is more than you are getting now.


Carnival did send me a 15% off coupon yesterday, good for any future cruises with Carnival.

The letter also stated that Carnival put "a lot of thought" into their new no-cigar policy. They will relay my disappointment to "the appropriate departments".

I got a kick out of the last line. The letter ended with "Please know that your experience does not represent the true Carnival Cruise Lines vacation experience." huh? Unless they change back to the old policy, then how will my next experience be any different?


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

craigchilds said:


> Carnival did send me a 15% off coupon yesterday, good for any future cruises with Carnival.
> 
> The letter also stated that Carnival put "a lot of thought" into their new no-cigar policy. They will relay my disappointment to "the appropriate departments".
> 
> I got a kick out of the last line. The letter ended with "Please know that your experience does not represent the true Carnival Cruise Lines vacation experience." huh?* Unless they change back to the old policy, then how will my next experience be any different?*


Because next time you won't have the expectation of being able to enjoy a nice relaxing time in the cigar bar with your cigar.


----------



## Ricmcam (Feb 14, 2006)

Any updates on the cruise?


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

God news everyone, just got back from my cruise on the Carnival Liberty and had no problems smoking in the cigar lounge called the cabinet. going to post a write up later with pics.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

a2vr6 said:


> God news everyone, just got back from my cruise on the Carnival Liberty and had no problems smoking in the cigar lounge called the cabinet. going to post a write later with pics.


That IS good news!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Glad they fixed that. A cigar lounge with a no smoking policy. What a concept. I thought only the government could come up with something like that. It's like banning cars from the freeway.


----------



## v-gar (Jan 15, 2007)

DMK said:


> Vote with your feet. Spend your vacation money where they allow smoking. Complain loud and hard to managment.:2


Absolutely agree.

V-


----------

